# Modified Wearing router shooting board



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't remember exactly when I bought it but it was probably 2002 or so at the Milwaukee Woodcraft store where I found Bob Wearing's book, Router Tips and Techniques. I've made several of his jigs and fixtures and found them to be very well engineered. Lately I've been making slanted pedestals for laptop computers that require splined miters and this UK author's 45 degree router shooting board is perfect for that task.
I don't recall any references to Wearing on this forum but his jigs and fixtures are very much in the vein of Harrysin's offerings; simple, robust and very effective.
The laptop stands are intended to raise the computer monitor to about eye level in order to reduce the strain on neck and shoulder muscles from leaning forward to view the display. My current design raises the screen about 4" with an angle of 12.6 degrees. 
To make the grooves for the splines I use Wearing's jig and to make it a little more efficient I modified the edge guide rail with stops to make consistent length grooves. I also added compression springs over the studs that lock the workpiece with the beveled caul.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I could do with one of them....the jig and the stand.....


----------

